# Funny Monkey Joke :D



## Abakadoosh (Oct 2, 2001)

The pet store was selling monkeys for five cents a piece.  I thought this was odd since they are normally a couple thousand a piece.  I decided not to look a gift horse in the mouth, so i bought 200 of them.  I like monkeys.  I took my 200 monkeys home.  I have a big car.  I let one of them drive.  His name was Sigmund.  He was retarded.  In fact, none of them were really bright.  They kept punching themselves in the genitals.  I laughed.  They punched me in the genitals.  I stopped laughing.  When i got home, i herded them into my room.  They didn't adapt very well to their new environment.  They would screech and hurl themselves off the couch at high speeds and slam into the wall.  Although humorous at first, the spectacle lost its novelty halfway into it's third hour.  Two hours later i found out why all the monkeys were so inexpensice, they all died.  No apparent reason.  They all just sort of dropped dead.  Kinda like when you buy a goldfish and it dies five hours later.  God damn cheap monkeys.  I didnt know what to do.  There were 200 dead monkeys lying all over my room; on the bed, in the dresser, hanging from my bookcase.  It looked like i had 200 throw rugs.  I tried to flush one down the toilet.  It didn't work.  It got stuck.  Then i had one dead, wet monkey and one hundred ninety-nine dead, dry monkeys.  I tried to pretend that they were just stuffed animals.  That worked for a while, that is, until they began to decompose.  It started to smell real bad.  I had to pee but there was a dead monkey in my toilet and i didnt't want to call a plumber.  I was embarrassed.  I tried to slow down the decomposition by freezing them.  Unfortunately there was only enough room for two at a time, so i had to change them every 30 seconds.  I also had to eat all the food in the feezer so it didn't go bad.  I tried to burn them, but little did i know that my bed was flammable.  I had to extinguish the fire.  Then i had one dead, wet monkey in my toilet, two dead frozen monkeys in my freezer, and one hundred ninety-seven dead charred monkeys in a pile on my bed, and the odor wasn't improving.  I became agitated at my inability to dispose of the dead monkeys and i really had to use the bathroom.  So i went and severely beat one of the monkeys.  I felt better.  I tried throwing them away, but the garbage man said that the city was not allowed to dispose of charred primates.  I told him i had a wet one.  He couldn't take it either.  I didn't bother asking about the frozen ones.  I finnaly arrived at a solution, I gave them out as Christmas gifts.  My friends didn't quite know what to say.  They pretended to like them, but i could tell they were lying.  Ingrates.  So i punched them in the genitals.  God, I like monkeys!


----------



## scruffy (Oct 3, 2001)

FNORD!


----------



## Abakadoosh (Oct 3, 2001)

now if i only knew what that ment


----------



## Abakadoosh (Oct 7, 2001)

every time i read it, i still think its funny!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 7, 2001)

what is FNORD ?
is that what pinky says in pinky and the brain ?


----------



## Abakadoosh (Oct 7, 2001)

ohhhhhhhhh! no wait, no it isnt! he says narf! remember, "hahaha, narf! why brain, what are we ganna do tanight?"


----------



## Trip (Oct 7, 2001)

ROFL!
That monkey joke was great!


----------



## Abakadoosh (Oct 7, 2001)

i knew someone would like it! but i only wish i had posted a pole to see who liked it


----------



## scruffy (Oct 7, 2001)

From The Free On-line Dictionary of Computing (13 Mar 01):
fnord

   1. <convention> A word used in {electronic mail} and {news}
   messages to tag utterances as surrealist mind-play or humour,
   especially in connection with {Discordianism} and elaborate
   conspiracy theories.  "I heard that David Koresh is sharing an
   apartment in Argentina with Hitler. (Fnord.)"  "Where can I
   fnord get the Principia Discordia from?"

   2. <programming> A {metasyntactic variable}, commonly used by
   hackers with ties to {Discordianism} or the {Church of the
   SubGenius}.

   The word "fnord" was invented in the "Illuminatus!" trilogy by
   Robert Shea and Robert Anton Wilson.


----------



## Abakadoosh (Oct 7, 2001)

you speaka de english?


----------



## tagliatelle (Oct 20, 2001)

One monkey is eating a banana. The other is falling over it.


----------

